# My girls



## amielou (Mar 31, 2008)

Here are my two girls Rosie and Molly. They are both Labradoodles, Rosie is 21 months old, and Molly is 7 months old

This is Rosie










And here's Molly


----------



## amielou (Mar 31, 2008)

Depends what you call extortionate really

I do agree that Labradoodles are overpriced, but I was just introducing my girls


----------



## amielou (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes, they are from different litters. Both are straight first crosses and very different in looks and temperament


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are lovely,,,,very nice pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi amielou, I just joined today and came across your Doodles  Your girls are stunning, I also have labradoodles, 3 of the darlings

Here's a pic of Buffy










and Gunner










and the baby of the family Oreo










Look forward to seeing more of your Rosie & Molly 

Sorry didn't mean to hijack your thread, just so exciting to find other Doodles


----------



## amielou (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiya Netts

Your Doodles are lovely, and all very different too. Thanks for posting your pics


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hi Netts,, your as gorgeous to,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## jags (Apr 1, 2008)

all your doodles are just fab lovely looking dogs but i am baised


----------



## jags (Apr 1, 2008)

just found the smilies


----------



## Lab-lover (Mar 31, 2008)

What lovely looking dogs!


----------



## amielou (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks here are a few more


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures, they are gorgeous dogs


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

What wonderfull pic you all have of your dogs,


----------

